# Add proxy support to media source



## Tinko (Jun 6, 2016)

Well, in fact this case will be useful only in certain situation or, in China. Sometimes we need to rebroadcast foreign e-sports game, and this is how we doing it now:
1.Startup an proxy server
2.Open Twitch/YouTube stream in browser with proxy
3.Capture screen or browser with obs
4.Push stream to Chinese server directly WITHOUT proxy

I tried using Proxifier, but it's not friendly to a caster who don't know too much about computer network. If it's possible, please consider add a proxy support to media source for non-local media.


----------



## Melius (Nov 29, 2016)

Tell me, this trick is obtained with all kinds of proxy, or suitable only paid proxy?


----------

